# Just in time for Fathers Day!!



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

This is what Pandora started giving us just in time for Fathers Day. So far she has whelped 5 beautiful black pups with more coming. Wow first time we have whelped Fathers Day pups


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Awwwww how precious.. And a nice fathers day present... Hope mum and pups are all doing well.._


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How sweet, happy Father's Day!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice. Happy Fathers Day


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw how CUTE ! Congrats & Happy Father's Day to you & all...


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

awww congrats!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> This is what Pandora started giving us just in time for Fathers Day. So far she has whelped 5 beautiful black pups with more coming. Wow first time we have whelped Fathers Day pups
> 
> View attachment 9193


oh hey...some one said my dog's pedigree had your sire...now I see that. Sasha's pedigree has Faust


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> oh hey...some one said my dog's pedigree had your fem...now I see that. Sasha's pedigree has Faust


Small world...lol There are a few more of Faust's pups here on this site Major, 
Leyna and Pepsi as they just turned a year old. Who is the dam of your girl?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats Chuck! Any further updates?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are so sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

We have had 7 arrivals and had 1 still born out of the 7. I think Pandora is done now


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup: Congrats Chuck! Nice litter. Get some sleep, talk at you later.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Chuck!! Cute pups... I have a litter due anyday now myself. Keep the pictures coming..


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

not nearly as many as we were guessing... those are some BIG babies!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> Small world...lol There are a few more of Faust's pups here on this site Major,
> Leyna and Pepsi as they just turned a year old. Who is the dam of your girl?


Dam-Eby Vom Strobie,Sire- Pearson Black Barron. Faust is 2 Gen sire. 
Sorry I am not up on the pedigree lingo lol I adopted her from a bad situation. Sasha is absolutely gorgeous. We get compliments every day.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a better picture of the 6 Fathers Day pups.. Faust is still with us, but his breeding career has come to a end now. He's still a great dog


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Congrats on such cuties!!!

Cheers,


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NarysDad said:


> We have had 7 arrivals and had 1 still born out of the 7. I think Pandora is done now


I guess that there would be 7 but I am sad that one didn't make it. 

I am happy that there are 6 healthy pups though!

Congrats to you, Cathy and Pandora!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Lauren, Here are a few current pictures as they are 1 week old today. Their weights vary from 2.5 lbs to 2.8 lbs


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

*Fathers Day Litter Update*

Here are a few pictures of the litter since I last posted


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are so adorable! I get to play with these babies next weekend!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

We look forward to having you out this weekend Lauren!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

look how they've grown!!!! They're so cute. Lauren i'm jealous.... i wanna go see the adorable little pups! Look at all those happy puppy smiles!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> look how they've grown!!!! They're so cute. Lauren i'm jealous.... i wanna go see the adorable little pups! Look at all those happy puppy smiles!!!!




I'll hug them enough for the both of us! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I'll hug them enough for the both of us! :wub:


 
well that will have to work then. 

man they're adorable!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

It amazing how fast they grow up. That's one happy, adorable little crew!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

They are amazing! Big Congrats to you!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Rosa!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I met these babies yesterday and they are the most ADORABLE babies I have ever seen! :wild:

I absolutely loved them!!!!! I would have taken home Orange Girl if I was ready for a puppy, she was just too sweet and Sinister liked her. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friends loved Pink Girl and Green Boy, we talked about the puppies the whole way home (1 hour 45 mins) :laugh:

Pandora is such a good mama and a very pretty girl with lots of ball drive. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I met these babies yesterday and they are the most ADORABLE babies I have ever seen! :wild:
> 
> I absolutely loved them!!!!! I would have taken home Orange Girl if I was ready for a puppy, she was just too sweet and Sinister liked her. :wub:


I am picking up Orange Girl, now known as Fury, on friday! :happyboogie:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are a few more photo's taken today for you Lauren


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Baby Fury!!!!! :wub:

I cant wait to pick her up tomorrow! She and I have big plans this weekend!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh man this torture for those of us (ME) with puppy fever!!!!
What beautiful lil munchkins!

Lauren, I could almost hate you!!!! :grin:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> Oh man this torture for those of us (ME) with puppy fever!!!!
> What beautiful lil munchkins!
> 
> Lauren, I could almost hate you!!!! :grin:


hahahaha, sorry Bianca!

I am super excited about her, tomorrow can not come fast enough!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Well best you make sure your camera batteries are fully charged! I'll accept HEAPS of photo's as an apology :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> Well best you make sure your camera batteries are fully charged! I'll accept HEAPS of photo's as an apology :rofl:


Oh you betcha! I will definitly take TONS of pictures.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant believe that there is still 1 male and 1 female available from this litter. :shocked:

My 11 week old female puppy from this litter is perfect. She's smart, confident, curious, energetic, friendly and I haven't found a single thing that she is afraid of yet. She sleeps through the night, she's potty trained now, she loves to swim, she's great with little kids, adults, cats and other dogs. She LOVES people, very friendly and happy puppy. 

She tackled a large steep staircase the first time she saw it and has mastered it numerous times, she climbs over her puppy gate, she holds her ground against my male when he goes to steal her toy and she out foxes him to steal his toy. She is clever and is a thinker.

She is a terrific puppy. :wub:


----------

